# Fall Brawl



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

The Fall Brawl is starting tomorrow everyone be smart ,be safe,have fun,and good luck.God bless everyone.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I wish the first 2 points in your statement would be followed by the masses more. Been getting awfully bad the last 5 years lost of selfish yahoos out there new only a matter of time before something bad happens honestly


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

My 2 cents with fall brawl. I'm in and was 306th to sign up this year. 3rd straight year with this tournament and strictly shore fish off the rocks near/around Cleveland and short pier out at fairport. For me now through the <brawl> I like to fish up north as early as possible...1st for walleye till mid morning then switch over to steelhead. The 30 plus 💵 to enter is worth it for me. EXAMPLE...2 years ago out at Fairport harbor/pier with 4 days to go with brawl I witnessed a netting of a walleye that went over 10 pounds. At that time it was 14 oz. away from 5th place! For me after seeing that was convinced that out of thousands of folks fishing with mostly from boats that a 💵 fish can be caught from shore. 

...I'm in the brawl bc it's an attraction for me to fish harder/explore new spots/and just being out on a pier/rock and take in something that I will very well not see again. 

Fish hard fish often. The brawl is a great tournament for sure which attracts many people from many states and other countries. Like snagless-1 says with...

.be smart
.be safe
.have fun
.good luck/god bless.

...flip over my 2 pennies and I add with this.

Slow down
Show respect for shore fishermen 
Safety 1st
Follow the tournament rules
Dont be that 🔨 <tool>
...enjoy the time out fishing this time of year with family/friends...bc alot of posts I see on FB/other sites are with family/friends.

Poundtown/get it done the right way...

...makes for a better story in end.

Stay twisted,
















Don.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

There has been plenty of shore guys that have won or placed every year since i joined in 10' been close but never get north of 11lb on the boat definitely lost a ton of possible winners but goes to show casting from shore is just as good


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Always the last week is when the winner is caught that's when you really have to hit it hard


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...agreed with last week of brawl.

So much going on with steelhead/spillways/weather/...etc.

...from me I like to test the brawl 3 to 5 times throughout and that's with a combination of steelhead fishing. But I like to commit to the last 8 days to it as I do save a vacation day or 2 for it...regardless of weather.

Don.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I definitely agree that casting from shore can be amazing if your out in the right conditions. I was out in Fairport many times last year after work from midnight till 5am. One particular day will never be duplicated. November 26... literally every cast I was hooked up, some came unbuttoned and most landed. Some people stopped fishing just to watch me in awe. It was like golfing in a thunderstorm and every swing resulted in a hole in one. In about 5 hrs, we counted 47 walleye I netted. Best night of walleye fishing I've ever had and will never forget. Believe it or not....it happened. Don't ever think that you need a boat to catch trophy walleye. It's all about being in the right spot at the right time with the right bait tied on.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Had a night like that last spring, I think Allwayzfishin knows the spot but it was on fire, we caught 44 or something like that in 3-4 hrs, ice hole destroyer caught the most with multiple times catching 4-5 in a row, think there was 28” and 30” caught tgat night as well. Wasn’t the fall but you just never know when you will have that night, this was cle area.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I think I know that spot...lol. not sure tho. We gotta link up this year for sure. Stay in touch bro.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone see the prize list i cant find it


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

About | Walleye Slam


The All-New National Fishing Expos Walleye Slam was created to change the game, be family oriented, and stay local. The Walleye Slam is a combined effort of the National Fishing Expos (formerly the Columbus Fishing Expo), Erie Outfitters, Erie Marine Sales, and Lake Erie walleye enthusiast.




www.nationalfishingexpos.com





Kip


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I seen the slam but the brawl isn't up


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah, I couldn't find either. Did find total entries. Those could change, if they still have mail in to count. 
Brawl 10,574
Slam. 7355

Kip


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

It will turn out the same if not close everyone joined both


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Brawl was 3k more


----------



## blish123 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## blish123 (May 7, 2010)

Same fish 2 different size and weight?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

blish123 said:


> Same fish 2 different size and weight?


Where did you weigh first ? That could explain the weight difference. Seems like a lot of length to lose in the matter of a couple hours though. Hopefully some more experience guys chime in. Either way very nice fish congrats.


Kip


----------



## blish123 (May 7, 2010)

Not my fish. Just saw it posted and wonder how discrepancy. Can see losing weight but not length


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have found that a lot of people don't realize the proper way to measure fish. A true measurement is fish laying on a measuring board and nose touching the stop on zero end and tail squeezed shut. Measure the longest part of tail. If you measure with a tape over the fish it will be false or with tail open. The scales is easy, if they aren't certified they can easily be off a quarter pound +/-. Saddly I have heard of cases where game wardens didn't even measure fish right and issued tickets on what were actually legal fish. If it touches the legal length line, it's legal, no need to be over it. However, you'll have a hard time beating the ticket as a judge won't know the difference either. That's why I make a black line on my measureing board that is a full quarter inch over 15" for Saugeye, leave no doubt. So my legal length is 15.25".

Also, a fish will lose weight after it dies and dehydrates some. Not a lot but some. That's why if it's a contest fish you keep it wet or alive until weighed.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Two different scales, this is the #1 reason why having one weigh station is important.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I never fished off the rocks at edgewater for walleye, just off the rocks for catfish when younger with my dad. So what kind of rod do you guys recommend to try to fish off the rocks with for walleye? Would my 9.5ft steelhead rod do?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

7' medium action rod 10lb smooth cast mono is what i use. You don't want a big rod like that your arm will fall off casting that thing all night imo


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I have been using a ugly stick with a fluger spinning reel for 8 years works perfectly and didn't cost more than 70$


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Could this be the fall brawl prize list ? Notice #2 in the FAQ list.









2021 Fall Brawl


CLICK HERE FOR THE FINAL STANDINGS



www.lakeeriefishingderby.com





Kip


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Shirts available upon request.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

The only good Frank









Kip


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Update on Fall Brawl prize list









Kip


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> I have been using a ugly stick with a fluger spinning reel for 8 years works perfectly and didn't cost more than 70$


Just got a pflueger on my ugly stick last year. I love it! Before I was using cheap bass/walleye ugly stick spinning combos from walmart. Just upgraded a reel on one.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

One guy and a boat said:


> Update on Fall Brawl prize list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems there paying an extra 40k then slam after you even the entries out that’s pretty good!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I think it's a win to have two tournaments to enter. Good risk/reward for something we would be out doing anyways. Seems the slams entrants we're about 3000 less, but I would expect that to even out next year. I would guess, most of the 3000, just didn't know there was two tournaments.

Kip


----------

